# 67 gto weather stripping?



## islandgto (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys, new to this site.
I've got a 67 gto and both door windows and rear windows don't seal very well as they are worn out. Anyone have any recommendations for an all round weatherstripping kit? Or do I have to buy each one individually? What make and model?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

islandgto said:


> Hey guys, new to this site.
> I've got a 67 gto and both door windows and rear windows don't seal very well as they are worn out. Anyone have any recommendations for an all round weatherstripping kit? Or do I have to buy each one individually? What make and model?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Take a look at the *Ames* online catalog. That should help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Soft Seal & Steal Rubber are two of the best sources for weather stripping, you can deal direct.

https://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx

Steele Rubber Products - Quality Crafted Automotive Rubber Parts and Weatherstripping


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Agree with GTOJUNIOR Steele Rubber Products can send you a custom catalog just for your car to simplify the ordering process.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't go wrong with *AMES*.

Most of their products of this type are probably made by Steele Rubber Products. I drive by their facility on a regular basis. I understand that they are good to deal with as well.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are 3 main companys that produce and market extruded weatherstrip. There also is some overseas product coming in, that is quite a bit cheaper, usually one will see it in cheap trunk weatherstrip. I need to make a few monster swappers in the Midwest or Spring Carlisle and see if the offshore junk has made it to '66-67 Abody door and roof rail applications.

-the first extruded door and roofrail weatherstrips for GM Abodys to the market was AM Soffseal, now known as Soffseal. First started using their product in the mid 80's. It was either their product or expensive GM. Over the years have removed a LOT of Soffseal door and roof rail weatherstrip, as it was too hard, and one really had to slam the doors hard to get the doors to close. 

-The most popular distributed extruded weatherstrip items for GM A body's, 2nd Gen Fbodys, etc, is from *Metro Moulded Products*. Metro Gold SUPERsoft the product line. Ive installed & sold a LOT of Metro roofrails, doors, and trunk weatherstrip. All unhappy owners with Soffseal installed on their cars, then being replaced with Metro Gold. for the most part, everyone has been happy with Metro products. There have been a few builds, where only NOS GM would do.

-Steele Rubber is a rather late entry into the '60's and '70's A and F body extruded door and roofrail product line. Steele is much more noted for their earlier vehicle weatherstrip, which for larger weatherstrip is often sold by the foot. Have Steele Products windshield rubber set aside for my '63 LeMans new windshield install. Have also used Steel Products weatherstrip in the restoration of a '55 2nd Series 3100 pickup, as well as a '57 Ford retractable, very happy with end results.

Might ask when purchasing weatherstrip, what brand you will be receiving. Personally, I will not install Soffseal. Know first hand, Metro brand is produced, then sold at certain tier wholesale price levels. Its that way with many high volume multi make products. The retailer that only sells a few roof rails or doors for one body style a year, typically is in the down line of one of a very few HUGE national vendors, that are buying their product at the lowest TIER.. really cheap. I don't buy weatherstrip or carpet from Ames, don't have to... but would seriously like to know if Ames is able to sell Steele Products door weatherstrip @ 59.95 a pair. My bet is they are selling Metro Gold.

BTW, replacing weatherstrips, buying a "kit"... don't forget the window fuzzies. There are several different lines of fuzzies ranging from junk to mediocre, to decent. Reproduction window sweeps (fuzzies) are always something I've been frustrated with. For my '71's I've picked up piece by piece NOS window sweeps. For repro, have used window sweeps from several manufacturers including PUI and Repops, both I'd put their nicer level window sweeps at the decent level on a product quality scale.


----------

